# ATI Tool - No Temps



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi...

Well, i'm using Sapphire X1950XT 256Mb GDDR3 and i'm using ATI Tool 0.26 and ATI Tool is unable to show the temps graphic or the numbers that also indicates ohter temps...

Is it possible that Sapphire website drivers unables ATI Tool from detecting temps???

I have installed WDM drivers later, from ADM/ATI website, but i didnt clean the Sapphire drivers before. Can this be a problem???

ScreenShot of ATI Tools


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have this clicked on


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 8, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Do you have this clicked on



you're damn right. 

But i didnt deselect it. I only have unistalled 0.26 to try 0.27 but i returned to 0.26 and when i open 0.26 there were no temps...


----------



## DOM (Aug 10, 2007)

Uninstall 0.26 then Reinstall it


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Aug 16, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Uninstall 0.26 then Reinstall it



It's working by now. Thanks anyway...


----------



## 58545256 (Aug 18, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, if you have no temperature tab, it means there is no chip on the card, right? Like this;


----------

